# NMC-Wollard (Swinger)



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

ill have to visit you this winter trevor i have been wanting to drive one for a while. what is the price on a new one?


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

They are about 5k cheaper than a new Hummerbee.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

No dout the best machine on the market for beekeepers.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Trevor Mansell said:


> They are about 5k cheaper than a new Hummerbee.


Is this true? A year ago when I checked the Swinger was $500 dollars less


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Jim, put the two machines side by side.... Trevor asked me the same Question.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Last night while moving some bees into my pepper spots we got one of the trucks stuck. Its very muddy down here now ,we have had a ridiculous amount of rain. One of the F550 slid into a hole loaded with 80 hives,very heavy. The truck just spun down to the axel, the side of the bed on the drivers side was about 5inches off the ground. I tried to just push it with the Swinger but the machine would just spin . Im used to a bobcat with a mast ,not much lifting capacity. So i figured Id try the 1K I figured maybe I could just lift a little and push the truck could pull itself out. I was pretty surprised when the Swinger lifted the whole rear of the truck out of the hole , I figured I could feel when the hydraulics were getting bogged down . The machine didn't even slow down ,it was like I was lifting a pallet of bees. 

I see all these threads on here about equipment breaking down or trucks blowing up . Lets face it we abuse our equipment more than most , we take trucks loaded into places the designers would never even consider taking them . This is the first piece of equipment that Ive had thats exceeded my expectations it is really such a well built piece equipment.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0386.jpg


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Trevor Mansell said:


> Last night while moving some bees into my pepper spots we got one of the trucks stuck. Its very muddy down here now ,we have had a ridiculous amount of rain. One of the F550 slid into a hole loaded with 80 hives,very heavy. The truck just spun down to the axel, the side of the bed on the drivers side was about 5inches off the ground. I tried to just push it with the Swinger but the machine would just spin . Im used to a bobcat with a mast ,not much lifting capacity. So i figured Id try the 1K I figured maybe I could just lift a little and push the truck could pull itself out. I was pretty surprised when the Swinger lifted the whole rear of the truck out of the hole , I figured I could feel when the hydraulics were getting bogged down . The machine didn't even slow down ,it was like I was lifting a pallet of bees.
> 
> I see all these threads on here about equipment breaking down or trucks blowing up . Lets face it we abuse our equipment more than most , we take trucks loaded into places the designers would never even consider taking them . This is the first piece of equipment that Ive had thats exceeded my expectations it is really such a well built piece equipment.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v514/benelli90p7/IMG_0386.jpg


Any aftershots of that mess?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Where did you get the trailer? I am getting one and need to get a trailer made.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Where did you get the trailer? I am getting one and need to get a trailer made.


Tufneck in Zolpho Springs Fl. He makes allot of trailers and truck bodies for beekeepers.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Are you trying to say Keith has been right all this time?  Now I am really getting interested, perhaps some day I will see mud again......Wonder how they are in deep dust?


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Cool little rig, how much was the trailer?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> Are you trying to say Keith has been right all this time?  Now I am really getting interested,


Hey Jimmy.... have you been that dry this year?

Ya know it's like Mann lake is trying so hard to copy what I do for the pollen sub business, hummerbee is trying to copy swinger 1K machine. Why not just go with the LEADER to begin with, and forget the imitations


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Hey Jimmy.... have you been that dry this year?


Dryer than I have ever seen it here on the South Dakota Nebraska border. But hey it aint just us. Misery loves company. 
http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Is this an ancestor of Keith and Trevor's beasts?
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/grd/3499180659.html


----------

